# 20 gal



## mikosoft (Dec 31, 2013)

My first attempt with a planted tank has been fun.

Changed a LOT of the past 2 months.

Current one has spiral vals, amazon sword, baby tears, dwarf sag, hairgrass, staurogyne repens, and rotala 

Had to add some akadama to the substrate as the quartz gravel was just not enough iron. Hope it works out. Looks kinda bad because of it but oh well.

Also changed the piece of driftwood. This one looks so much better.

only using DIY CO2 with airstone as diffuser, root tabs and flourish on Sat and Wed.


----------

